# Advice Needed



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

First are there any woodworkers on here in the Bryan / CS area ?
I have a certain squirrll feeder that has rotted and cannot find another like it . I would like to get a couple made , any suggestions on how to go about finding someone ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

post a picture here and ask if someone can make them.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*will try to figure out how*

I know I'm old 



speckle-catcher said:


> post a picture here and ask if someone can make them.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here you go...


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thanks Shawn*

PawPaw appreciates the help


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Gallon Pickle*

Sits inside the hole


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

gallon pickle jar?


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Yes sir*

Gallon


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Troutman123 said:


> Gallon


I think he was pointing out that you left out "Jar"...You wrote "one gallon pickle"....

LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

That's a big pickle!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have seen those made before using the gallon pickle jar. Saw some pics somewhere...just forgot where! :-(

EDIT: Found it!
http://www.birdsandblooms.com/Birds/Simple-Squirrel-Feeder-


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*my bad*

Put jar in and send pic sunday
Thanks guys


----------

